# People with very little training teaching privately but posting publicly



## DaleDugas (Apr 20, 2017)

Meh


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Apr 20, 2017)

What say I? I say that this thread will be locked within 2 days tops.

Also, move on. Please. Why bring the pollution into this moving river?


----------



## oaktree (Apr 20, 2017)

Wife said I could have only one paid site so I picked that porn site with full access.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 20, 2017)

International site and there's a recession on which precludes many from supporting things they'd like to, to my mind _it's enough they post and enjoy_, they may not even be training because of costs ( or injuries) and MT is that link which helps them keep in touch with something they love. I cannot afford a lifetime supporting membership, I'm retired and have to watch the pennies.  I pay what I can and I do not begrudge those who don't or can't pay.

As for the title, well, frankly who gives a monkeys? I'm not the martial arts police nor is anyone else here. There's a thread about humility on MT perhaps we should have one about tolerance for others. Without bringing politics into this but touching on them, I will say there's too much intolerance, hatred, name calling in this world as it is, we should not be bringing it onto this site as well. I for one think it's inappropriate and unwelcome.




Martial_Kumite said:


> What say I? I say that this thread will be locked within 2 days tops.



Perhaps not even that long.


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Apr 20, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Perhaps not even that long.


It might be longer, since the original post was changed. But hey, who really cares.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 20, 2017)

Martial_Kumite said:


> It might be longer, since the original post was changed. But hey, who really cares.



Lucky I reported it before it changed then.


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Apr 20, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Lucky I reported it before it changed then.


I honestly dont care if people voice thier minds, but personal diggs at people are just childish an uncalled for. Ask questions, give critisism, I dont care, just be respect people, or at least tolerate them enough to let it go.


----------



## DaleDugas (Apr 20, 2017)

This forum has always been a tad on the wimpy side.

Seems fakes and frauds are allowed to post up and Lifetime Supporting Members get questioned.

Enjoy malcontents.


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> No one asked for your opinion.
> 
> And if you cannot be adult enough to stop a fraud from claiming mastery.  How about getting the heck off a martial arts forum.



Please take some of your own medicine, then get back to me in the morning. He did not claim mastery and even admitted that his art is growing. I am done arguing with someone who is not willing to have an open mind. If you want to have an ACTUAL discussion on people pretending to know an art, then by al means go ahead. I don't have a problem with that. What I find childish is when people bring personal grudges, get mad, then try to trash people's threads, and other people on that thread (besides the OP). 

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## DaleDugas (Apr 20, 2017)

Who cares what you think?

Frauds suck and they should be routed out, tarred and feathered.

MT has more so called martial artists who really are wimps with no spinal nor testicular fortitude.

Sad, and pathetic.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> Who cares what you think?
> 
> Frauds suck and they should be routed out, tarred and feathered.
> 
> ...


Take your ball and go home


----------



## DaleDugas (Apr 20, 2017)

How about we Adult more and whine less?

Time to put our Adult pants on.


----------



## DaleDugas (Apr 20, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Take your ball and go home


And how about we support the site more you cheapskate?


----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> How about we Adult more and whine less?
> 
> Time to put our Adult pants on.


You seem to be doing all the whining


----------



## marques (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> This forum has always been a tad on the wimpy side.
> 
> Seems fakes and frauds are allowed to post up and Lifetime Supporting Members get questioned.
> 
> Enjoy malcontents.


I also don't like fakes and frauds. But it seems this man is the biggest problem in your life, which doesn't tell very good about you. And we even didn't watch the man in action... Maybe you are perturbed because he his selling "Wing Chun / Kung Fu", as I am when someone tries to sell "self defence". Anyway, let go... relax. It seems you have Liver stagnation. 

Lifetime support doesn't make your opinion more valid. _Only_ make you more respectable for financing this public service. Thank you, all the supporters.

Finally, you could use your knowledge in a positive way, replying questions or starting threads related with your specialities.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 20, 2017)

Well since this is a public forum if someone presents his made up art we are allowed to question it. We can't do fraud busting as that's the policy here but if someone presents it we can discuss it. 

If said artist created a style that looks concrete, has a sound concept and theory with a solid foundation like say a wing chun offshoot from a student of say 30 years but added some bjj to it and uses the bjj for his ground work after taking the center line and called it wing chun tactics I wouldn't say much about it, however when someone uses strange Chinese hanzi, pseudo Chinese proverbs, vague generalization of an art and just a misunderstanding of other arts to create his art then yes we should ask him for clarification and use counter points so other people who don't know what is real Chinese martial arts can see for themselves.


----------



## marques (Apr 20, 2017)

oaktree said:


> Well since this is a public forum if someone presents his made up art we are allowed to question it. We can't do fraud busting as that's the policy here but if someone presents it we can discuss it.
> 
> If said artist created a style that looks concrete, has a sound concept and theory with a solid foundation like say a wing chun offshoot from a student of say 30 years but added some bjj to it and uses the bjj for his ground work after taking the center line and called it wing chun tactics I wouldn't say much about it, however when someone uses strange Chinese hanzi, pseudo Chinese proverbs, vague generalization of an art and just a misunderstanding of other arts to create his art then yes we should ask him for clarification and use counter points so other people who don't know what is real Chinese martial arts can see for themselves.


Make sense.

Besides, we need to manage our emotions. Everyday, names are misused in every field... It just happened this time your passion was touched.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 20, 2017)

If someone posts up, yes we can look at it and discuss it. 'Discuss' being the operative word of course, not attack the poster, not attack anyone and everyone, not attack posters on here ( no, I have no testicular fortitude at all, it would be worrying if I had), not be 'Mr. Angry' which frankly. is embarrassing to read, to make such a fool of oneself on here while ranting like a sad drunk down and out shouting at pigeons on the street is something no one wants to see.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 20, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> If someone posts up, yes we can look at it and discuss it. 'Discuss' being the operative word of course, not attack the poster, not attack anyone and everyone, not attack posters on here ( no, I have no testicular fortitude at all, it would be worrying if I had), not be 'Mr. Angry' which frankly. is embarrassing to read, to make such a fool of oneself on here while ranting like a sad drunk down and out shouting at pigeons on the street is something no one wants to see.


Well I can only speak about myself and my questioning someone's claims and expertise if someone's claims and expertise do not add up or if say someone uses a term incorrectly but insists it means that . By the way tez I miss your get backers avatar from way back then!


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Apr 20, 2017)

oaktree said:


> Well I can only speak about myself and my questioning someone's claims and expertise if someone's claims and expertise do not add up or if say someone uses a term incorrectly but insists it means that .



This makes sense. The issue is when questioning for understanding turns into angry ranting, and name calling. I personally enjoy questions, it makes me use my brain once in a while. But I will also take a while to think about what I am saying before I say it. Just calling people out, or angrily ranting just shows that you wrote it, and did not really think about what you are writing.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 20, 2017)

oaktree said:


> Well I can only speak about myself and my questioning someone's claims and expertise if someone's claims and expertise do not add up or if say someone uses a term incorrectly but insists it means that . By the way tez I miss your get backers avatar from way back then!



Oh you are not rude at all! I'm not saying one shouldn't question but getting angry and spluttering bile over everyone is just so not the way to go.
 I'm not quite sure which avatar you mean but I was meaning to change the 'thin blue line' one about now, let me know and I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 20, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Oh you are not rude at all! I'm not saying one shouldn't question but getting angry and spluttering bile over everyone is just so not the way to go.
> I'm not quite sure which avatar you mean but I was meaning to change the 'thin blue line' one about now, let me know and I'll see if I can find it again.


Well something like that.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 20, 2017)

oaktree said:


> Well something like that.



Ah ok, I'll have a look.

Damn as soon as I take my thin blue line down a police officer has been killed in Paris. 
With so much hatred 'outside', we don't want it in here over something which as important as martial arts is to us, isn't important when you look at the fact that children are dying from starvation, bombs are dropping and there's so much wrong.


----------



## Charlemagne (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> Seems fakes and frauds are allowed to post up and Lifetime Supporting Members get questioned.



I don't like MA frauds either, but I am not seeing the correlation between your member status on this forum and your mastery of martial arts.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> Who cares what you think?
> 
> Frauds suck and they should be routed out, tarred and feathered.
> .


 Very  classy, "Doctor".


----------



## Steve (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm so conflicted.  I agree with dale and also with everyone else.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> Meh


And it's any of your business why? He can do what he wants it's his business personally I don't care one bit about what he does he can call himself the reincarnation of Bruce lee for all I care, I'll get on with my own life. If you don't like what he posts put him on ignore easy. Frankly you've made yourself look like a nasty piece of work with all that you've said


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> Frauds suck and they should be routed out, tarred and feathered.


Starting one's own martial art while being unqualified to do so, doesn't make someone a fraud. If my friend Tom were to take 3 months of Tae Kwon Do lessons, 2 months of White Crane lessons, and a weekend Krav Maga seminar, then declare that he was creating his own system named TomTaeCraneMaga based on his experiences and then use a mishmash of Korean, Mandarin, and Hebrew terminology to describe his techniques, that wouldn't make him a fraud. It would make him pretty darn silly and a walking embodiment of the Dunning-Kruger effect, but not a fraud. If he claimed to be a 7th dan in TKD, a Grandmaster in White Crane, and a close personal friend of Imi Lichtenfeld - _that_ would make him a fraud.

Of course, as a Supporting Member of MartialTalk, you are fully aware of MT's explicit ban on fraudbusting which is part of the terms of service for using the forum.



DaleDugas said:


> MT has more so called martial artists who really are wimps with no spinal nor testicular fortitude.



Huh, I always thought my status as a martial artist was based on my daily training over the last few decades rather than my willingness to call people names on the internet. Whatever testicular fortitude I may possess is generally used for working on becoming a better martial artist and handling the challenges of daily life outside the dojo rather than telling people online how terrible they are. Do I need to reconsider that?



DaleDugas said:


> Who cares what you think?



This seems to go along with your "_and who asked your opinion? no one..."_ directed at Jenna the other day. You seem to be pretty angry not just at the schmoe wanting to be Bruce Lee, but at everyone who doesn't want to join the lynch mob.

Jenna, by the way, has been a member here as long as you have, has participated on the forum a lot more than you have, and is generally liked and respected by about everyone here.

I'd love to have you contribute to the forum more often. You're a senior martial artist with a lot of knowledge to share. If you want to offer some of that knowledge and experience to the group, I'm sure a lot of us could learn from it. On the other hand, if you want to just come here to embark on vendettas against those you feel unworthy and then insult everyone who doesn't join in, then I'd just as soon you saved your time.


----------



## DaleDugas (Apr 20, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Very  classy, "Doctor".



Hey, and allowing fakes and mouthboxers to post up their drek is classless.

Adult more, b itch and moan less.


----------



## DaleDugas (Apr 20, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> And it's any of your business why? He can do what he wants it's his business personally I don't care one bit about what he does he can call himself the reincarnation of Bruce lee for all I care, I'll get on with my own life. If you don't like what he posts put him on ignore easy. Frankly you've made yourself look like a nasty piece of work with all that you've said



I am nasty to fake frauds who pretend to be things they are not.

You need to read what this skinny little deluded fellow is posting up.  He is not what he is posting about.

He sucks.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> I am nasty to fake frauds who pretend to be things they are not.
> 
> You need to read what this skinny little deluded fellow is posting up.  He is not what he is posting about.
> 
> He sucks.


I have read it and I simply don't care. I really couldn't care less what someone says and looks like no one else does either. But it seems what people do mind is bullying


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> Adult more, b itch and moan less.


Please take some of your own advice.



DaleDugas said:


> You need to read what this skinny little deluded fellow is posting up.



I have, but what I find that completely distracts me from anything he says is your insults and general anger at anyone who doses not follow your way of thinking. 
If he is really spouting lies he will be trapped eventually. So save yourself the energy and just watch.


----------



## DaleDugas (Apr 20, 2017)

Obviously MT is for the fakes, frauds and wannabees.

Im out.

Real training to get done.

Be well.

Adult more, and b itch less.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> This forum has always been a tad on the wimpy side.
> 
> Seems fakes and frauds are allowed to post up and Lifetime Supporting Members get questioned.
> 
> Enjoy malcontents.


If you've always found it wimpy, why support it? Oh, and you might check the definition of "malcontent", then re-read your post.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> Obviously MT is for the fakes, frauds and wannabees.
> 
> Im out.
> 
> ...


Again, maybe read your own post.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> Obviously MT is for the fakes, frauds and wannabees.
> 
> Im out.
> 
> ...



Then maybe get on with your training instead of wasting time making stupid threads and whining about a total stranger...just a thought


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> Hey, and allowing fakes and mouthboxers to post up their drek is classless.
> 
> Adult more, b itch and moan less.




You should take your own advice because the only one that is losing it is you. And you are losing it, big style.



DaleDugas said:


> I am nasty to fake frauds who pretend to be things they are not.
> 
> You need to read what this skinny little deluded fellow is posting up.  He is not what he is posting about.
> 
> He sucks.



People who suck make others very happy , you should always suck not blow, I believe doing the latter is quite unpleasant.

Wouldn't a fake fraud actually be the real thing? If they were faking being a fraud they'd be the genuine article.  

I could ask you where you have been when we've had real fakes, people who are wannabe hard men, people who have been banned for their posts on here, for a 'supporter' you haven't been here very much so why come on here acting out? We've had some nasty buggers on here, some real weirdos and you weren't there then. One innocuous poster and you are like a fishwife on steroids. If he's not what you think he is report him. We had a poster on here from the UK who was posting as a female and making the most outrageous claims, I asked some questions among friends and reported to a mentor what I'd found, the coach from where that poster was allegedly training came on and posted up as well. All done without name calling or angry chuntering.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> Obviously MT is for the fakes, frauds and wannabees.



You found us out. We're all fakes and frauds. Including those who have been training as long as you have or longer. Good thing you figured that out before you wasted more time talking to us.



DaleDugas said:


> Adult more, and b itch less.



I totally agree. I think we may have different opinions on how "adult" and "*****" are defined and who is doing which, though.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 20, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> If you've always found it wimpy, why support it? Oh, and you might check the definition of "malcontent", then re-read your post.



Oo oo is a malcontent a nice American chocolate or what you call candy and we call sweets? Can I have a malcontent please?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 20, 2017)

How has this thread not been locked? I'm not complaining, it's keeping me entertained, but still...


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 20, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> How has this thread not been locked? I'm not complaining, it's keeping me entertained, but still...



I think a massive thread derailment is in order..................... fight fire with water as it were, it'll get locked anyway but then anyone reading afterwards would think 'ah there's some nice people on here after all!'


----------



## mograph (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2017)

The "Doctor" fixes broken Kung fu. LOL. Give me a break 
What an EGO.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 20, 2017)

Tames D said:


> The "Doctor" fixes broken Kung fu. LOL. Give me a break
> What an EGO.



I find chicken soup mends most things followed by a wee dram.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 20, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> I find chicken soup mends most things followed by a wee dram.


Are you saying that things followed by a wee dram need mending?


----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> Im out.
> .


THANK YOU!!


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> This forum has always been a tad on the wimpy side.



Well not everyone can live the dangerous life...of...an...accupuncturist?


----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Well not everyone can live the dangerous life...of...an...accupuncturist?


He's a Doctor for crying out loud. He is. Really.


----------



## Steve (Apr 20, 2017)

I say we kill him.  (Yeah!!)

I say we hang him!!!! (Yeah"!!!)

I say we stomp him, then hang him, then kill him!!! (Yeah!!!)

I say we let him go!   (Noooo!)

(Bonus points to anyone who knows the reference)


----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2017)

.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 20, 2017)

Tames D said:


> He's a Doctor for crying out loud. He is. Really.



I'm just kidding anyway.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 20, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> How has this thread not been locked? I'm not complaining, it's keeping me entertained, but still...


Maybe as long as it stays entertaining, they leave it up for us. One can hope.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 20, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> I find chicken soup mends most things followed by a wee dram.


I find the wee dram is the most important part of that prescription.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 20, 2017)

Steve said:


> I say we kill him.  (Yeah!!)
> 
> I say we hang him!!!! (Yeah"!!!)
> 
> ...


I'm thinking Mel Brooks, perhaps Blazing Saddles, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 20, 2017)

DaleDugas said:


> How about we Adult more and whine less?
> 
> Time to put our Adult pants on.


And who, other than you, is whining and b****ing?


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 20, 2017)

I like wine.  Yes, including merlot...


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 20, 2017)

Steve said:


> I say we kill him.  (Yeah!!)
> 
> I say we hang him!!!! (Yeah"!!!)
> 
> ...



Wild West? Will Smith and......forgot the white guys name


----------



## elder999 (Apr 20, 2017)

Steve said:


> I say we kill him.  (Yeah!!)
> 
> I say we hang him!!!! (Yeah"!!!)
> 
> ...


Tequila!

Pee Wee's Big Adventure

EDIT: Found it!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 20, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> I like wine.  Yes, including merlot...


My previous physician sat down with me after a full blood test.

Him: "Everything looks good. Your good cholesterol is a little low, and that could be a problem long-term. I could prescribe some medication for that, and it will do the job. But there are some side effects. Or you can drink more red wine.

Me: "Sign me up for that one."


----------



## Steve (Apr 20, 2017)

Steve said:


> I say we kill him.  (Yeah!!)
> 
> I say we hang him!!!! (Yeah"!!!)
> 
> ...





elder999 said:


> Tequila!
> 
> Pee Wee's Big Adventure


A classic!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 20, 2017)

Steve said:


> A classic!


Another one I've somehow never gotten around to seeing.


----------



## Steve (Apr 20, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Another one I've somehow never gotten around to seeing.


You've lived a sheltered life.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 20, 2017)

Steve said:


> You've lived a sheltered life.


Indeed. I manage to miss some movies that others consider classics. While some of them would probably not fit my sense of humour (e.g. _Dumb and Dumber_), I suspect Pee Wee's would actually suit me. Somehow I never get around to it.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2017)

Reminds me of another movie.

T-Saint: "I say we kill 'em!" 
Donner: "I say we hump 'em!"


----------



## Steve (Apr 20, 2017)

Alright.   I have my football gear on and am ready to join the pig pile.   But before I do, can someone explain to me why we all jump on dale but make other posters who do the same thing a mentor?   Is it a matter of concentration?  Because @Chris Parker has said the same things to people before, just maybe not all at once.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2017)

Steve said:


> Alright.   I have my football gear on and am ready to join the pig pile.  * But before I do, can someone explain to me why we all jump on dale but make other posters who do the same thing a mentor? *  Is it a matter of concentration?  Because @Chris Parker has said the same things to people before, just maybe not all at once.


Don't get me started on that, Steve


----------



## mograph (Apr 20, 2017)

How does one become a mentor here?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 20, 2017)

Steve said:


> Alright.   I have my football gear on and am ready to join the pig pile.   But before I do, can someone explain to me why we all jump on dale but make other posters who do the same thing a mentor?   Is it a matter of concentration?  Because @Chris Parker has said the same things to people before, just maybe not all at once.


Chris doesn't follow them around to different threads or make his own just to bash them.
Also, personally I think I've just gotten immune to his posts, unless I actively want to know more about whatever he's talking about. Otherwise it would probably bother me too.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 20, 2017)

Thread locked pending review!


----------

